# Help me! I do not know what to do.



## kayak (May 1, 2010)

I have been married just over 4 years. It took me a long time to realize it but I have been in an extremely abusive relationship the entire time we have been together (nearly 7 years). It started slowly with her isolating me from my friends slowly one by one they decided they didn't want to hang around because she was rude and mean to either them or me. Before we got married I had at least one friend say it was either we hung out without her around or we just coundn't hang out any more. 

Anyway due to an anxiety problem and deaths in my family I just didn't really care about the growing problem of being yelled at and the isolation that I have been forced into. I am now 28 and do not know how to get out of this situation. I have begun to get over or at least manage my anxiety and have started to grow a backbone to stand up for myself. I live in Ohio and have no idea how to go about getting a divorce or anything like that. I know that I will not be able to afford to live where I am after we get divorced but I no longer care about that. I can rent out half my house or something like that. I do need to figure out what to do because currently I know I cannot pay a bunch of fees to a lawyer. Any ideas? Or at least someone I can talk to, as I said I really have no family left because of death and no friends left because I haven't been allowed.


----------



## someguy888 (May 15, 2010)

Hmmm... well this sounds like there is more to this situation. Your wife has alienated you from your friends is what it sounds like. What I haven't heard is what you have done to work on the problem. What have you done? Have you talked to her? Have you gone to couple's counseling?

There are a lot of options to consider before getting a divorce. And, yep, I think you would have to find out how much it was and save up for that. That would give you time to try and work this out first.


----------

